# water for tadpoles



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

What is the safest and easiest water to get and use for tads?
Is dechlorinated tap water fine to use?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I use dechlorinated tap water and ro as well, either one will be fine


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Bottled water safe for use in making baby foods.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

FrogaholicMan said:


> Is dechlorinated tap water fine to use?


This is what I do for my tads.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

gary1218 said:


> This is what I do for my tads.


I do the same thing too.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

nburns said:


> I do the same thing too.


This is really bad as the quality can change quite often.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I like to use RO water, but I boil oak leaves in it till it is the color of light iced tea. This adds some tannins to the water.


----------

